# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Á >  du lịch thượng hải-bắc kinh- hàng châu -tô châu nhanh giá rẻ

## greencanal31

*Thượng Hải - Bắc Kinh - Hàng Châu - Tô Châu
*

*Lịch trình: Hà Nội - Thượng Hải - Bắc Kinh - Thượng Hải - Tô Châu - Hàng Châu - Hà Nội*
*Thời gian: 7 ngày/7 đêm*
*Giá: 729 USD/ 1 khách*

*Đêm 1: Hà Nội- Thượng Hải*
*Xe đón đoàn tại điểm hẹn đưa đoàn ra sân bay Nội Bài đáp chuyến bay đi Thượng Hải.*
*Ngày 1: Thượng Hải (Ăn sáng / trưa / tối)*

**

*Đến Thượng Hải. Xe và hướng dẫn viên địa phương đón đoàn tại sân bay đưa đi ăn sáng. Xe đưa đoàn đi tham quan thành phố Thượng Hải - thành phố lớn nhất Trung Quốc với kiến trúc phương Tây hiện đại: Bến Thượng Hải, Chùa Ngọc Phật, miếu Thành Hoàng. Tham quan cửa hàng ngọc trai Thái Hồ. Ăn tối, sau đó đoàn có thể tự mua vé du thuyền trên sông Hoàng Phố ngắm cảnh thành phố Thượng Hải về đêm. Nghỉ lại đặt phòng khách sạn tại trung quốc ba sao trung tâm thành phố.*
*Ngày 2:Thượng Hải - Bắc Kinh (Ăn sáng / trưa / tối)*

***Ăn sáng, tham quan Cầu Nam Phố, khu mới Phố Đông, tháp truyền hình Minh Châu Đông Phương cao thứ nhì Châu á (Quý khách có thể tự mua vé lên tháp ngắm cảnh thành phố). Tự do mua sắm trên đường Nam Kinh không ngủ. Ăn tối tại nhà hàng. 22h15 Sau đó Quý khách lên tàu đi Bắc Kinh. Nghỉ đêm trên tàu.*
*Ngày 3: Bắc Kinh (Ăn sáng / trưa / tối)*
*Sau khi ăn sáng, khách tham quan Quảng trường Thiên An Môn, Đại lễ đường Nhân dân, Lăng Chủ tịch Mao Trạch Đông, Cố Cung (Tử Cấm Thành) - nơi ở và làm việc của các triều đại vua Trung Hoa. Đoàn thăm xưởng mỹ nghệ Cảnh Thái Lam. Ăn tối với món vịt quay Bắc Kinh. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.*
*Ngày 4: Bắc Kinh –Thượng Hải (Ăn sáng / trưa / tối)*
*Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. .Quý khách đi tham quan Thập Tam Lăng - Trường Lăng (mười ba lăng mộ cổ của các nhà vua đời Minh), Vạn Lý Trường Thành (một công trình kiến trúc duy nhất của thế giới có thể nhìn thấy từ mặt trăng). Quý khách ăn trưa và tham quan xưởng chế tác ngọc lớn nhất Bắc Kinh.*
*Chiều: Đoàn tham quan xưởng bào chế thuốc Bắc Đồng Nhân Đường, cửa hàng Kỳ Hưu – con vật linh thiêng cầu tài cầu lộc Chiều: đoàn thăm Di Hoà Viên (là cung điện Mùa Hè nổi tiếng của Từ Hy Thái Hậu, một công trình kiến trúc vĩ đại, điểm thu hút các du khách bởi cách thiết kế độc đáo. Đây là nơi nghỉ mát của các vua chúa, với một lối đưa du khách tới hồ Côn Minh thơ mộng, bên cạnh đó là dãy núi linh thiêng, ẩn chứa sự yên bình của nơi nghỉ mát: Cung Từ Hy, Tháp Dâng hương, Vạn Thọ Đường. Sau bữa tối, quý khách đáp tàu đi Thượng Hải, Đêm nay, Quý khách nghỉ ngơi trên tàu.*
*Ngày 5 : Thượng Hải- Tô Châu (Ăn sáng / trưa / tối)*
**

*11h30Đến Thượng Hải. Ăn trưa, Đoàn đi tham quan thành phố Tô Châu với: Sư Tử Lâm - một lâm viên điển hình của vùng Giang Nam, Hàn Sơn Tự - một ngôi chùa cổ nổi tiếng của Trung Quốc, tham quan Công ty ấm Tử Sa nổi tiếng Trung Quốc. Ăn tối, nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.*
*Ngày 6 : Tô Châu - Hàng Châu (Ăn sáng / trưa / tối)*
**

*Sau bữa sáng Quý khách khởi hành đi Hàng Châu. Đến Hàng Châu, Quý khách du thuyền chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp thơ mộng của Tây Hồ Hàng Châu - nơi có Tam đàn ấn Nguyệt, tham quan Hoa Cương Quán Ngũ (bên ngoài), Công ty Tơ Lụa nổi tiếng ở Hàng Châu. Thăm Miếu Nhạc Phi, Trà Hoa Viên. Tối : Đoàn có thể tự túc mua vé tham quan khu Tống Thành, chiêm ngưỡng màn biểu diễn nghệ thuật kỳ ảo, dựng lại các tích cổ nổi tiếng Trung Quốc. Nghỉ đêm tại Hàng Châu.*
*Ngày 7 : Hàng Châu - Thượng Hải – Hà Nội (Ăn sáng / trưa / tối)*

*Ăn sáng. Quý khách khởi hành đi Thượng Hải. Ăn trưa. Chiều Quý khách tự do mua sắm tại siêu thị. Sau bữa tối, ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay về Hà Nội. Tới Nội Bài, xe đón Quý khách về điểm hẹn trong thành phố. Kết thúc chương trình. Chia tay đoàn và hẹn gặp lại.*
*Chi phí ở phòng đơn: 115usd/1 khách**Giá vé trẻ em từ 2 đến dưới 11 tuổi: 75% giá người lớn** Giá trên bao gồm:  * *- Vé máy bay 2 chặng: Hà Nội – Thượng Hải// Thượng Hải – Hà Nội trên hãng Hàng không Thượng Hải (Shanghai Airlines ) Thuế sân bay nội địa tại Trung Quốc.*
*-  Vé tàu hỏa Thượng Hải - Bắc Kinh – Thượng Hải khoang 6 giường điều hòa*
*- Khách sạn 3 sao (2 người/phòng; nếu đoàn lẻ khách thì ở phòng 3 giường).*
*- Các bữa ăn theo chương trình. Bữa chính 8 món + 1 canh*
*- Vận chuyển bằng xe máy lạnh theo chương trình.*
*- Phí tham quan thắng cảnh cửa thứ nhất*
*- Hướng dẫn viên Việt Nam đi suốt tuyến và HDV địa phương nói tiếng Việt kinh nghiệm tại Trung Quốc*
*- Thủ tục xuất nhập cảnh Visa Trung Quốc*
*- Bảo hiểm du lịch cho cả hành trình của Hãng AIG*
* Không gồm:* *- Chi phí cá nhân:đồ uống, mua sắm hàng hóa, ngủ phòng đơn...*
*- Hộ chiếu (Còn hạn 6 tháng)*
*- Tip cho tài xế & HDV (Khoảng 2usd/1 khách du lịch/1 ngày tour)* 
*Thủ tục đăng ký: 01 Photo Hộ chiếu còn hạn ít nhất 6 tháng và 1 ảnh 4x6*


*Thông tin thêm về thời gian, ngày khởi hành.*
* Quý khách liên hệ: Ms.Quân 0917163993-0943523663
*
*Hoặc www.dulichthegioi247.com
*

----------


## vemaybayq

Giá cả đợt 30/4 có thay đổi nhiều không bác,,

----------

